# final courtdate what to expect?



## Kukuy (Aug 2, 2012)

So the time is near... my final court date is upon me! the time when i get finally bid her cheating arse adieu and carry on with my life...

howwever there are a few thigns that REALLY concern me and i hope some of you that may be more experienced in teh matter could shine some light on...


1. My daughters are currently living with me and of course the fear of having them ripped from me is ever present (may be im just being paranoid?) I have done everything by the book! the kids go to school, get to school on time, do their homework I take care of them like I have been for so long, the kids are healthy and are as best adjusted as possible considering the situation. My oldest one is having a bit of a rebelious bout to her but we experienced this early last year, so we are working through it. I dont do drugs, i dont drink when the kids are around, i am involved with their school and their activities

It is my understanding that there has to be REAL HUGE reasons for custody to be transfered but my fear is there and as the date gets closer it is literally eating at my nerves!

2. I have been told many a times that i have nothing to worry about but man... I am worried, my nerves are going crazy and i just want this to end so i can move on with my kids! I have never kept them from their mother, but i just think that i am the better parent to raise them properly.

There are finance issues that need to be addressed - we have bills that need to be paid for: cars, medical line sof credit she opened under my name, outstanding bills for cell phones and move out bills form the last place we lived together in... are these even worth the pain in the arse it will be to argue over?

To be continued BUT If anyone has had this experience please share some of them with me...


----------

